

Show HN: Friday – A fast image processing library written in Haskell - raphaelj
https://github.com/RaphaelJ/friday

======
rubyn00bie
Looks sweet, great work!

I do have a tangential question though regarding the benchmarks.... As I've
never heard of DevIL before, I was wondering if anyone could provide a
comparison of it and libvips? I did a spot of googling but came up with
nothing.

